
Houston Based Start Ups? - JohnLamb
As the title states, would there be any here in Houston Tx?
======
cyberpanther
Quite a few health startups:

\- [https://decisiohealth.com/](https://decisiohealth.com/) \-
[http://doctormydoctor.com/](http://doctormydoctor.com/)

They are more but that is what is on the top of my head. But for sure not as
many as SF or Austin. Also both are hiring.

~~~
cyberpanther
some more:

[https://www.foreflight.com/](https://www.foreflight.com/)

[https://flightaware.com/](https://flightaware.com/)

